# Slug Gun Question



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Mossberg 500 slug gun that I missed a deer with tonight. Shot it and it's about 6 inches high at 50 yards. It was a little high and to the right but got it centered. I am not sure if I am tired or can't read directions. But....I have open sights....and have the sight bottomed out. I can't go down with it any further. I tried going up but won't hit the target then. What am I doing wrong?

From what I read go down to go down and up to go up. But that confused me because I seem to remember it's up to go down with archery. If that makes sense.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Try moving your rear sight up. That should help get your POI down.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Iron sights: Move rear sight in the direction you want the projectile to go.

Sooo...you are correct. Move rear sight down to lower POI. 

Are the sights factory iron sights , are they factory fiber optic or aftermarket?
Can a shim be put under the front sight?
How many shots did you take with it and are all shots grouping good 6"s high?
Is this a new shotgun with possible defective sights?

You said your rear sight is adjusted all the way down. If you push down on the rear sight with your finger, does it spring down any further? If so, check to see if the adjust screw is bottoming out. A small washer on the adjusting screw could be used if this is the case



You are going to have to figure out a way to either lower the rear sight or raise the front.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You may also need to switch ammo if you can't get the sights adjusted any further.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

They are factory fiber optic as far as I can tell. 
I will have to look at the front sight.
The rear sight does not move unless you unscrew them.
It is not a new shot gun but I usually use the shot barrel.
I shot 4 rounds of 3 shots to get it to center. Then 9 more shots messing with the up and down.

I am thinking it may be time just to put a scope or red dot on it. I have always used open sights.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

do like misdirection says try different brands of ammo and see if that helps. I don't know what type of bead you shoot, but you can try using a very fine bead. you just want the very top of the front sight in the bottom of the rear sight. if none of this works you can try grinding the bottom of your rear sight so it will go lower. its better to use a belt sander than a grinder. then there is always the option of putting the scope on your gun. good luck and let us know what you end up doing.
sherman


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

I also have a mossburg 500 that I have used for about 10 years or so. The front sight on my slug barrel was loose and would move around. I missed numerous deer with it the first couple years I had it. I put a scope on it about 8 years ago and haven't missed since. Including a few running deer. That would be my recommendation for you. 
Also I shoot remington copper sabots. Dead on. Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Out of all those shots and understanding they are all about 6" high, how are they grouping? What did the spread measure with the group of rounds you fired with the rear sight bottomed out?

As others have suggested, you may want to try different ammo. AFAIK, the Mossberg slug bbl is a 1 in 36 twist. Which means most likely you will get tighter groups and possibly lower POIwith a slower(FPS) slug then some of the faster ones. This may also drop your POI. (but 6"s @ 50yds. may be questionable) 
Here's a good article worth reading: 

Shotgun Slug Accuracy Tips from the American Slug Shooting ...
www.fieldandstream.com/articles/guns/shotguns/shooting... Cached

On the slide of your rear sight is it possible to file material from the slot to be able to lower the sight more? It wouldn't take much.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Try moving your rear sight up. That should help get your POI down.


Now that I think of it dont take my advice on this one. Try different ammo and start from scratch.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Out of all those shots and understanding they are all about 6" high, how are they grouping? What did the spread measure with the group of rounds you fired with the rear sight bottomed out?
> 
> On the slide of your rear sight is it possible to file material from the slot to be able to lower the sight more? It wouldn't take much.


They are all hitting in the area of about a 4 inch circle. That's when i was trying to get it centered.
I will have to look at the sight.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

make sure there is no lead build up in barrel... that will mess with accuracy!!!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

There are so many things that can affect slug gun accuracy from the way you hold it to the tightness of the barrel lug to the year the slug was made. Heck the barrel might be bent, receiver loose, temperature change...the list goes on with these things.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *fishingful*:
> 
> They are all hitting in the area of about a 4 inch circle.


Off a bench and sandbags, I'd bet that shotgun is capable of 1 1/2" to clover leaf grouping at 50yds. with the right setup. Many are shooting 2.5 to 3" at 100yds. 

With 4"s at 50yds. I would 1st concentrate on tightening the group up then worry about dropping the POI. If you're shooting off a bench with bags, sights are tight, barrel is clean, you feel confident in your shots and are still getting 4" grouping at 50yds., I would try other ammo as has been suggested to try and tighten your group up. And you never know,your POI may drop considerably in the process. 

Once your group has shrunk, then I'd worry about lowering POI if needed at that time.

I don't know you and don't want to offend you but there's something else I want to touch on cause it happens to me. Mossberg 500 being as light as they are, the recoil can test most shooters after shooting a few. I know if I don't take my time shooting between groups, I will start pulling high anticipating recoil. My groups will also open up.
If you lived closer you could use my Lead Sled for zeroing. Sure saves on the shoulder after 10-20rds. lol!

Just thought I'd mention to take your time when zeroing.

Forgot to ask what Sabots your using?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I looked at the shells last night and they 1600fps. I believe they are winchesters? Maroon casing on them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Not sure what Winchester sabot round has a maroon hull.

You may want to try another brand that's a bit slower than 1600fps. 

Lightfield Hybrid 2 3/4 @ 1450fps is what both my brothers and son shoot out of their Mossy's with excellent results. They are pricey but worth a try.

Forgot to add that most sabot rds don't leave lead in the bore as much as they leave plastic. Make sure whatever bore cleaner you are using cuts plastic really well. Hoppe's #9 will melt it if you leave it soak as will Gun Scrubber followed by a good brush. My one brother bought a used slug gun and that thing hit all over the place. The lands and grooves were impacted with plastic. Had a heck of a time removing all the plastic but persistent elbow grease paid off.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

At the cost of slugs you might do better with a Red dot.There are too many variables shooting slugs. If I had to start over I get a twenty gauge single shot and put a scope or Red dot on it. Most of us don't have that luxury. After shooting my friends Encore 20 ga.All I can say is WOW!! Hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. M R Ducks thank you also. I have these shells
http://www.federalpremium.com/produc...ll.aspx?id=396

Going through a rifled barrel. My 1100 is a smooth bore. So when I used this gun I didn't think anything about it. I sighted it in at 50 and am hitting the target but the deer I shot at was around 70 yards down hill. Going to get some new ammo and start over.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Orig. posted by fishingful:



> I have these shells
> http://www.federalpremium.com/produc...ll.aspx?id=396
> 
> Going through a rifled barrel. My 1100 is a smooth bore. So when I used this gun I didn't think anything about it. I sighted it in at 50 and am hitting the target but the deer I shot at was around 70 yards down hill. Going to get some new ammo and start over.


The above site shows no particular shells. Just shows the Federal Premium site.

Were you shooting lead rifled slugs through the Mossy rifled bbl? If so, you really need to make sure your bbl isn't leaded up.

Wait till you shoot those sabots. You'll be impressed with their accuracy.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Orig. posted by fishingful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fault. Was shooting federal premium truball rifled slug at 1600 fps through the rifled barrel. Just. Lean it like usual to get the led out?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Rifled slugs are meant to shoot thru a smoothbore and sabot type are meant to be shot thru a rifled barrel. A rifled slug thru a rifled barrel might be your problem, if using the rifled barrel, shoot a box of those 11.00 sabots thru it, go back to the Remington 1100 smoothbore with good old Winchester rifled slugs, dead deer at anything less than 125 yds !!!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Mossberg 500 owner.. Gun's over 25yrs old. Have tried all brands thru it. Best groups are the Winchester sabots (gray box) and found an awesome round from Remmington, the "buckhammer" rounds. Shoots great. And they're Cheaper than the sabots. Good luck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> My fault. Was shooting federal premium truball rifled slug at 1600 fps through the rifled barrel. *Just. Lean it like usual to get the led out? *


Yes. 

I'd use a good bore cleaner, let it soak and run a brush through it. Then a patch and see if any lead starts coming out. Do this until patch is clean. Oil and done.

Remember when shooting most sabots, you may experience plastic buildup since the projectile actually sets in plastic.

Make sure and give us a range report when you get done.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I need to get the 1100 to the gunsmith. The pin that holds the barrel in the receiver is worn and the barrel twist back and forth slightly. Plus I blew up the shot barrel a couple of years ago and don't want to shoot it untill I get it checked out.

Cleaning it right now


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Had the same exact problem with my sons mossberg 500 youth model. Grouping 4" high. Found the hornady sst sabots through the rifled bbl had the tightest groupings. Tried to find a low profile rear sight. No luck. Front sight post no luck. So I decided on a red dot. Hesitant to have a 11 year old walking in the woods and not knocking it around. But it paid off. Had a gunsmith look at it and even called mossberg. That was a treat. Neither had a clue. Maybe a burr in the rifling or warped bbl or receiver. None the less, 3 deer later and one hard to find battery. It was a success. Bottom line. Mass production.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

finished cleaning it. Scrubbed and soaked 6 times and was getting crap out of it. Took an hour just on the barrel. Also realized the front pin was loose to the point I wiggled it off. Just a small hex screw in the front. Going to center it and start from there. The back sight moves up and down 1/16 of an inch also. 

I have a sheet of wood in the barn. Going to set that up and see where she hits with some sabots. Guess I will see what happens.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

There's your problem.You had FISH IN THE BARREL!!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig posted by *fishingful*:
> 
> Also realized the front pin was loose to the point I wiggled it off. Just a small hex screw in the front. Going to center it and start from there. The back sight moves up and down 1/16 of an inch also.


Ya know...I like the Mossberg 500. They are a tough shotgun. IMO, it's a good brush and small game gun. Decent deer shotgun as well. But in the sight department, they leave a lot to be desired. Have never figured out why Mossberg always seems to go cheap on their sights.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea... I am duck hunting with it in the morning. I Wil get the 1000 for next year.


----------

